# Luson International; Opinions?



## E0stir (Dec 17, 2022)

Does anybody have any knowledge of this manufacturer, never came across them before. Ple

Luson International Drilling and Milling machine LK-30/Mini Mill









						Mini Mill/ Mill-Drill - tools - by owner - sale
					

Mini Mill/ Mill-Drill Late 70's early 80's Luson International Drilling and Milling machine LK-30/Mini Mill, has been sitting for some time, it has all the parts and moves well. Needs oiled. I have...



					fortcollins.craigslist.org
				




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 17, 2022)

Never heard of them but generally, Taiwanese machines of that era are pretty well made. The asking price is kind of high IMHO, but I don't know the market in that area.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 17, 2022)

The bad thing is they want to emulate the Rong Fu like in their designation when they say it’s a 30. When actually it’s equal to the RF20 or 25. The other problem is getting parts. The ones that look like the RF30 like Harbor Freight and Grizzly etc are direct enough clones you can buy the same parts and use the same manual. Small manufacturers come and go in China and Taiwan. To me that’s liability not an asset. It’s between, $1500-$1000 over priced IMHO.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 17, 2022)

Definitely overpriced


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 17, 2022)

Way to high, I paid $850 for my HF RF-30 clone. 

Given the unknown maker it’s probably worth ~$750 but if condition is good and you can use the accessories it may be worth $1250 depending on what’s available near you. Still, if you’re close by it might be worth a trip to look at it. Many times people just look at what a new tool costs and subtract some arbitrary amount. 

You can always tell him that you’re on this forum and there are lots of us who’ve purchased similar machines for half what he’s asking. If you’re nice about it you won’t be insulting, just informing. 

If nothing else you’ll probably meet an interesting person and maybe learn about a machine we haven’t heard of. 

John


----------

